# what do you guys think? thinking about adding masteron to my cutting stack. am i lean enough to



## Motivated (Apr 19, 2015)

*what do you guys think? thinking about adding masteron to my cutting stack. am i lean enough to*








currently cutting on 490 mg npp and 250 mg test e. still feel like im holding water even with estrogen in check. thinking about adding masteron at 300 mg a week.... hoping it helps... but am i lean enough for me to see even results from masteron... or wait till i lose like 5 pounds of fat first..


----------



## CCCP (Apr 19, 2015)

Raise test e, 250 a week is a bit low, you can add mast, or just tail end the cycle with some var but npp is similar to deca, and test and deca is usually for bulking, so u can add anavar around week 8 and run it for 6 weeks to lean out


----------



## wabbitt (Apr 19, 2015)

If you have the masteron, I think I would definitely add it.  Maybe even a little higher dosed.


----------



## TheExperiment (Apr 19, 2015)

Run Mast E at 400mg per week and up your Test dosage to around 500-600mg per week. Be sure to carry an AI just incase you start to get bitch tits. Take the NPP out and add in Tren.

lower your calorie intake. increase the protein and fats while decreasing your cards. your body will look the best it ever has. Make sure your fats are MCT's or Saturated fats from the animal meat. Stay away from polyunsaturated fats.


----------



## vitalpharmacy (Apr 26, 2015)

Test P 500mg per week, Tren A will depend on what your body can withstand I say start 50mg Ed and work your way up to the 150mg Ed neighborhood, mast 75-100mg Ed, with some nolva on hand just incase of knots in your tits. Cutting you want to run short ester everything with this cycle everything can be combined so you can pin once a day. Also the reason I said test P is because closer to the end of your cutting cycle if you plan to go on stage test will make you hold a little extra water, in which case you can run a diuretic or cut your doses.


----------



## trodizzle (Apr 26, 2015)

Motivated said:


> currently cutting on 490 mg npp and 250 mg test e. still feel like im holding water even with estrogen in check. thinking about adding masteron at 300 mg a week.... hoping it helps... but am i lean enough for me to see even results from masteron... or wait till i lose like 5 pounds of fat first..



Bro, nice torso, no homo. You have that Superman upper body, looks good.


----------

